

Adobe Demos Flash to HTML5 Conversion Tool - cosgroveb
http://blogs.adobe.com/jnack/2010/10/adobe-demos-flash-to-html5-conversion-tool.html

======
alanh
It appears that it is specifically converting to SVG (+ javascript animation),
given the speaker’s comments about how high-res (not PNG or <video>) and not
computationally expensive (not <canvas>) the exported graphics are.

~~~
cosgroveb
Yeah. I originally put "HTML5" in scare-quotes in the submission title for
this reason. It seems like anything sweet we can make our browsers these days
inevitably gets labeled "HTML5" even if it's not!

~~~
seanalltogether
Same thing happened when "AJAX" came to mean any kind of dynamic webpages.
People like having these big bucket reference points in technology.

------
sosuke
I know many folks saw this and the Adobe Edge tools as something Adobe would
be creating in the future but it is really nice to see them in action already
and I can't wait to get my hands on the first release build to take a look at
just what they are kicking out code wise.

------
neovive
Prior to the purchase of Macromedia, Adobe was actually a large proponent of
SVG. See <http://www.adobe.com/svg>. Adobe tried to compete directly with
Flash with products such as LiveMotion and the SVG exporter for Illustrator.
After the Macromedia purchase, Adobe's SVG investments clearly dwindled.
However, in light of new competition, SVG may once again prove its worth.

------
random42
Its heartening to know how adobe is trying to co-exist with HTML5.

Their revenue model historically based upon flash content tools, and not flash
as technology. and Now they are focusing their energies to make better tools
for HTML5, not fighting it.

~~~
jasonlotito
Now they are making tools for HTML5, not fighting it? They've been doing this
for a long time (Macromedia before that with Dreamweaver and WaSP with the DW
Task Force). I mean, anyone who knows the history of the company saw this
coming.

And no, I don't imagine their revenue model being based on Flash content
tools. Adobe is much more than just Flash.

~~~
random42
Yeah they are. My comment meant for "their revenue model wrt flash".

~~~
jasonlotito
Ahh, gotcha. That makes more sense. =)

But even still, I think they have a big leg up here. Imagine being a Flash
developer, and Flash suddenly supporting HTML5. You can take what you've
learned and leverage it against new tech. Instead of Flash authoring tools
just authoring for Flash, now they can support all these cool open standards.

If anything, that's a great justification for using Adobe products.

------
sil3ntmac
Ah, this might be bad news for <http://smokescreen.us>

I've been watching them hopefully for a couple months, and it's been looking
pretty good (see the demo of Strongbad in js here:
<http://smokescreen.us/demos/sb45demo.html> ), but unless they end up with a
better product than the code Adobe rolls out, their program will probably get
little use. If it wasn't supposed to be open source, I could suggest he sell
it to people with noncurrent versions of CS who didn't want to upgrade, but
just wanted the HTML5 export feature.

------
willheim
I don't see any interactivity with it. That's the problem I see. Otherwise
it's a scrolling animated movie.

When I see an interactive RIA so easily converted to HTML5 then I will be
impressed.

------
cmelbye
_Historical fun fact: Flash Professional used to export Java, as that was the
relevant runtime of the day. Tools evolve to meet viewer demands._

Anyone else notice that "fun fact"? Sounds more like Adobe's way of implying
that HTML5 might just be a "fad".

~~~
jasonlotito
No.

I think it's their way of reminding the population that Adobe creates tools
that other people can use to create what they want. People seem to think that
Adobe is against standards, when the truth is they've been working a long time
to support standards in their products. That doesn't mean they only support
standards. Of course, I don't know anyone who does.

